# WetShine.Net: Porsche Cayman S with HD Video



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

Started with the wheels as usual. Osren Degreaser FX (diluted 2:1), Osren Tar Remover and CarPro IronX was used. First time with the IronX, it works and does changes colour when in contact with brake dust, very useful for getting those hard to reach areas or unreachable areas. However, I didn't find it to be a more effective cleaner compared with Meguiar's Wheel Brightener, which is acidic. IronX isn't exactly cheap, but for a non-acidic cleaner, this is probably as good as it gets, if you have non-clearcoated wheels, this would be a good solution to get them clean. Old wheel weight residue removed with Osren Tar Remover.
































































Bodywork is washed with with Osren Nano Wash, using Lake Country Big Blue sponge, cut into two. They should come pre-cut already, it's so much easier to hold and use, also gets into the cracks where the actual sized Big Blue could not. Paint is smoothened with Osren Magic Clay Cloth, followed by Osren Tar Remover on the lower panels. Lastly, IronX is used, it dissolved iron particles in areas where the Clay Cloth couldn't reach, such as the emblems and door handle cracks.
































































Paintwork had the usual car wash swirls and nothing major.

Correction process was:


Compound with Meguiar's #105 Ultra Cut Compound on a Lake Country Purple Foamed Wool/4-Ply Twisted wool via rotary polisher at ~1500rpms.
 Polished with Meguiar's #205 Ultra Finishing Polish on a Lake Country White Kompressor Pad via rotary polisher at ~1500 rpms.
 Finished with G|Techniq P1 Nanoscopic Polish on a Lake Country Black finishing pad via dual-action polisher at speed 5-6.


















































































Head lights and tail lights correction combo same as paintwork. Coated with G|Techniq C1 Crystal Lacquer.



















After about 16 hours of machine polishing, all tapes were removed and car was given a good rinsing to remove all the polishing dust. Panel edges were polished with M105 to remove dried compound residue. Intricate areas were polished with G|Techniq P1 Nanoscopic Polish.









































































Wheels were polished with G|techniq P1 Nanoscopic Polish with Detailogy(orange cutting pad) on Dodo Juice DA. Coated with G|Techniq C5 Wheel Armour.














































Floor mats were cleaned with Meguiar's All Purpose Cleaner (diluted 4:1) and extracted out. Protected with G|Techniq I1 Smart Fabric. Leather cleaned with Osren Leather Cleaner and protected with Meguiar's Rich Leather Cleaner/Conditioner and G|Techniq L1 Leather Guard.




































































































Paint was then coated with G|Techniq C1 Crystal Lacquer. Tires dressed with Soft99 Tire Dressing. Some flash photos.























































Fast forward one week and the car was washed and given a quick spray coating with G|Techniq C2 Liquid Crystal. The owner also did some aesthetic changes such as Carbon Fibre sticker to the front lip splitter and blacked out the tail lights.




























Enjoy the after shots below!

















































































































































After the shoot, it was about 3 am and we went to have some drinks and toast bread. Totally delish after sweating through the shoot.




























That's it folks! Thanks for looking, time to end this post with a short movie I made. View in HD!






Also would like to thank KC BIG TIME for his referral of this car. This post wouldn't happen without you, KC, THANK YOU!!! Check out his work here: http://thedetailers.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

All was well until, the wheel polishing, a 6 inch pads on a 5 inch backing plate:lol:
:lol:


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

dennis said:


> All was well until, the wheel polishing, a 6 inch pads on a 5 inch backing plate:lol:
> :lol:


Hahaha! Sadly, that was all I had ... 4 inch pad and 3.5 inch backing plate on the way from Autogeek as we speak :thumb:


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice job, nice finish and pics.

Was the paint so hard or so severe swirled that you used Meg 105 on wool pad?

Cheers


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Very sweet :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks mint mate.


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

A very inspiring detail.. Great work :thumb:

I will definetly be keeping an eye on your future details..


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish..


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

Amazing work on a lovely car!


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

mbrad_26 said:


> Nice job, nice finish and pics.
> 
> Was the paint so hard or so severe swirled that you used Meg 105 on wool pad?
> 
> Cheers


Well when I used the purple foamed wool with M105, it required 2-3 hits, with the the 4-ply twisted wool pad, 1-2 hits was enough. So I decided to use the twisted wool pad to save time.



Mr Face said:


> Very sweet :thumb:


Thankss Mr Face!



DMH-01 said:


> Looks mint mate.


Thanks DMH!



ADW said:


> A very inspiring detail.. Great work :thumb:
> 
> I will definetly be keeping an eye on your future details..


I will try to post more frequently, thanks ADW!



tonyy said:


> Fantastic finish..


Thank you tonyy 



Matt MD said:


> Amazing work on a lovely car!


Thanks Matt!


----------



## uzj100 (Jun 22, 2009)

Beautiful detail and wonderful photos to document your work!


----------



## akbarirfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice work mate!


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

What a fantastic shine on this grey paint! Lovely work :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

Stunning work on a beautiful car!


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Amazing!!!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice work and Video :thumb:

Mario


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing job, car looks great. :thumb:


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

Awesome result! On a cracking car !!!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice work looks good in the after shots

Baz


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

car looks great buddy. one thing though did you damage the wheels taking the wheel weights off?


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone!



h13ulk said:


> car looks great buddy. one thing though did you damage the wheels taking the wheel weights off?


Thanks! I only removed the old wheel weight residue, the white scuffing were actually caused by the mechanic scraping off older wheel weights. Bad workmanship...


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

awsome work there mate :thumb:

the car looks dripping wet and slick,


----------



## Eheis5 (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks nice!
Props to you on getting that close to the Iron-X, I try to keep my distance lol.


----------



## zlatko (Aug 27, 2010)

great job :thumb:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Awesome work mate!!!


----------



## yera (Apr 14, 2011)

That's art!!

Love your techniques of detailing!


----------

